# A Plethora of Mac mini websites



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

This is from the latest TibBits newsletter:


TidBits said:


> ***News and Information*** -- The site that started my exploration, Modmini.com, was created by Robert Cassidy and frequent TidBITs contributor Andrew Laurence. Despite its name, the site so far isn't focused as much on mods (modifications) in the same sense that others are (for example, Mac minis embedded into old iMac or even Centris cases). Instead, it tackles practical considerations such as setting up the mini as a DVD jukebox (with movies stored on the hard drive) and adding AirPort and Bluetooth - both build- to-order items - after receiving the Mac mini.
> 
> <http://www.modmini.com>
> 
> ...


Original website: http://www.tidbits.com/tb-issues/TidBITS-777.html


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Thanks Gary - I didn't know about the three home theatre sites for the mini. Very useful!


----------



## macExpress (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanx VERY useful


----------

